# Looking to move to Thailand in Jan, some questions



## johnbrady9656 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone.


I have read through the first 7 or 8 pages of this forum and found some helpful info. I am thinking of moving to Thailand in January to teach english. I have a few questions and maybe it would help to tell you a bit about myself.

I am 24 and have a BA in English. I am also part way through a program to get a teaching license. The economy is bad and I can't find a full time teaching job. Everyone tells me I need to wait it out, I figure I might as well wait it out in Thailand!

1. Where should I move in the LOS? I'm thinking either Bangkok or a beach town. Bangkok seems good because it is big and I wouldn't get bored easily. It seems like there would be a good amount of Americans and Brits there as well. I am all for fitting in with the Thai culture but having other english speakers around would be a plus I think. I do love the beach though. My only concern would be that these places might be small and get old after a while.

2. The girls. I hear over and over again about how thai girls are after American money. But I am young and don't really have any money (I guess I do relative to them.) I am not really interested in a serious relationship. Is it easy in Thailand to meet girls to just go have a good time? Also where do you go to meet them? Am I right in thinking that being up front about having no money would turn away the gold diggers?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

_[edited by FB] _

there is a great deal you need to learn and be aware of BEFORE you move to Thailand , help is scarce AFTER you have arrived , you will need all the help you can fet .


----------



## panbodeem (Sep 17, 2009)

_[edited by FB] _

if you need help or learn about thai culture. you're welcome to contact me. I live in Arlington, VA now and i understand how tough it could get when you have to live in another country. 

good luck


----------



## idevelop (Sep 22, 2009)

I would suggest you keep reading forums until you leave.. Phuket, Pattaya, Cha Am, Hua Hin are "beach towns' and are massive with lots of local expats and lots to do. You need to learn a lot by your post.. so do some searches on the "beach towns" I have listed and on all the other things your NEED to know.


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

Are you "hansom man"johnbrady?


----------

